# Bye Bye Novice A



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter Qualified and titled yesterday with a score of 198.5.

We tied with the Utility B dog for HIT so there was a run-off.
We did not get HIT. She tried for me but I was way too nervous.
Still it was a great day.

I'm so lucky to have my little WonderDog!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

So awesome!!! Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Huge Congrats to you and your "little Wonderdog"!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news! Congrats! What a great score!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's what I call saying Bye Bye with STYLE! You go girls!
On to Open! oh and Senior Hunter!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I tell you Barb, we love May around here SH and CD titles. 

Of coarse she is 4 years old.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Congratulations!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Terrific! Congrats!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's very impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is awesome news! Big congrats to you both!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

A huge congratulations!!!!


----------

